# Trane XL90 Circuit Board



## jwk2267 (Oct 20, 2013)

My Trane XV90 has a solid red light, which i think means replace the board.  Does the circuit board have a reset button?  Had workers cut the outside thermostat wire (going to the compressor) and tied them all together, think that shorted out the board.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jwk2267 (Oct 20, 2013)

ANSWER:  the circuit board does not have a reset button....but it does have a fuse that blows when the circuit board is overloaded or short circuit.  Simple 5 amp car fuse....located on the board.  Of course this cost me $140 trip charge to find out.  A DIY could have done it for $0.50 which is the cost of the fuse.
Hope this helps someone else


----------

